# Nissan dealer check-up



## actfray (Feb 28, 2003)

My local Nissan dealer is having a free car-care clinic the entire month of March. They will check all major parts, key points, etc. Now, I had this done a couple of years ago, and of course they handed me a lengthy list of repairs my car needed "right away". Had I taken their advice, I would have easily spent thousands of dollars.

I'm wondering if these dealer check-ups do nothing more than create paranoia for car owners, such as myself, whose cars are past the 100k mark. How do you know if you can trust them to make such repairs?

After what I went through this past weekend (see my other thread), my confidence in my Nissan has dwindled. I feel as if no amount of preventative maintenance will keep it from dying on me again.

Craig


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Craig , Its not to create paranoia for you , Its to let you know what is wrong with your car , Its a free service provided to you to keep you ahead of more costly problems down the road , And yes it can save you money in the long run to keep up on things that are going bad , Example; your cv boot is ripped cost around $130 to replace it , Let it go and ruin the $500 axel later , Its up to you , But how can you complain about a FREE Service check , If your not going to fix it why even take it there ???????


----------

